# Recovering Deleted Books



## adolph (Nov 24, 2009)

Somehow I accidentally deleted a book. Is there way to get it back to my Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have a K2 or DX find the Archive.  The book should be listed there if it's one you originally purchased from Amazon.  I think by default the Archive is always listed alphabetically.  Find the book, and select it and you should find an option fairly obvious to move it to the device.  Of course you'll have to have WN on. . . .but I think it even reminds you of that.

If you have a K1 you can do a similar thing with Content Manager.

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You can also log in to your Amazon account and go to the "Manage my Kindle" area.  There will be a list of all your Kindle purchases and you can select one to resend to your Kindle.


----------

